# Girl Talk



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

OK Ladies I know I can't be the only woman on the face of this planet that struggles with being a female doing "mans" work and suffering the effects of such...rough hands, stained skin, transmission fluid in your hair etc, etc. 

First let me say that I'm not one of those gals who's got something to prove or a chip on her shoulder thinking I can do anything a man can do blah, blah, blah. I'm just a country girl who was raised by a man (my father) who needed help in a house full of girls and lucky for me, I'm the oldest. So I grew up working with my dad out of necessity and I developed interest in a lot of things that most ladies don't do. 

I'm still a woman. I still like to do my hair, put some makeup and a dress on. I try new skin and hair products. I like to go shopping. I paint my toe nails always and if I happen to be lucky and have some finger nails when a special occasion comes around I paint them all up too! And sometimes I even shave my legs lol!!

But I also like to weld, work on my trucks and equipment, hunt, fish, take my ranger out for a good romp etc. Id rather spend the day exploring the woods than hang at the mall almost any day. And I work hard. I'm a contractor and I have my own business which doesn't always allow a lot of time for girl maintenance. Hmmm...sleep or a home pedicure? 

Saying all this to say that I have a hunch there's those of you out there that are in the same boat or at least the same lake so I would love to hear how you girls, and guys for that matter, cope with the toll a more rustic lifestyle takes on you.

Here's a couple things I've learned:

If you have pine or tree sap on your hands from firewood, grab a scoop full of bacon grease and rub it in really good then wash with dish soap. Takes the sap right off and leaves your hands pretty soft.

If you have grease from vehicles or tractors imbedded in all the cracks and crevices in your hands that soap and water won't take off, get a pound of the cheapest, fattiest hamburger you can and work your hands in it like you're making a meatloaf. That's actually how I learned this trick...super gross, right? I put pads and rotors on my truck and changed the oil so I went in and washed up and started supper..meatloaf. Needless to say we wound up with pancakes and eggs that night but I now keep a pound of gross h.b. in the freezer in a special container and defrost it and reuse it when needed. Also helps soften the skin!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Honey, you aren’t the only one. 

Tell ‘em to kiss your grits if they don’t like it.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Never been a real girly girl...when the husband was an officer in the Army and we had events we had to go to that required me to dress up and put on a pair of heels, then I did so and cleaned up pretty well. For the most part, it is jeans, lace up ropers or my Ariat's, t-shirts or sleeveless blouses when our summer is hot. 

Nothing wrong with wanted to be who you are. Rock it and do well!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok not a Girl but when I first met my wife she was Overhauling a Combine. She now keeps Vehicles going, Electrician, Plumbing and Construction work around the house. Plus gets Deer out of the woods where no Vehicles are allowed, skins and cuts them up.

She uses Bleach to get Sap off her Hands and Orange Hand Cleaner to get Grease off.

big rockpile


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

DH likes Keith's Hand Cleaner


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hell ya! Awesome responses!! Let me clarify, I never meant to post this from a complaining sort of perspective. I love what I do and other than having to live down in the desert in far more city than I prefer for now , I love my life. Just looking to swap stories and tips and make some new like minded friends. Sometimes the struggle is real and cracked hands hurt and chapped lips suck and bruised up shins don't look great in a sun dress, know what I'm saying?

I fully and whole heartedly agree with the kiss my grits theory. My daughter and I went to a friends ranch down south to help with round up a few years ago. On the way home we went thru Phoenix so we decided to stop at a few stores they don't have near home. On of which was a place called Ulta. For those of you who don't know this is a girly girls candy store. All things cosmetics hair, perfume, nail polish etc. We walked in with boots, spurs, cow crap, and dirt all over us and you should have seen the looks!! It was hysterical!! Thought a couple of the spackle faced sales clerks were actually going to pass out!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL Id have loved to have seen that!
I'm a guy slightly on the other side of your equation.
I like to cook and though I don't dress up much I am great at choosing clothes for the ladies, even to the point of designing clothing.
When the girls grab me up and take me along for fashion advice the clerks usually assume I'm just dad or grand dad along just to pay the bill. But by the time we leave its not unusual for other girls in the store to be asking me for advice and the manager to offer me a job.

Now two pieces of advice.

fashion; to make any dress fit better and look better, STAND UP STRAIGHT!

mechanics ; For clean up after a unexpected road repair job keep about 1/4 cup of the best quality white latex paint in the car, rub it on your hands till the grease is gone then keep rubbing till it is too.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Hell ya! Awesome responses!! Let me clarify, I never meant to post this from a complaining sort of perspective. I love what I do and other than having to live down in the desert in far more city than I prefer for now , I love my life. Just looking to swap stories and tips and make some new like minded friends. Sometimes the struggle is real and cracked hands hurt and chapped lips suck and bruised up shins don't look great in a sun dress, know what I'm saying?
> 
> I fully and whole heartedly agree with the kiss my grits theory. My daughter and I went to a friends ranch down south to help with round up a few years ago. On the way home we went thru Phoenix so we decided to stop at a few stores they don't have near home. On of which was a place called Ulta. For those of you who don't know this is a girly girls candy store. All things cosmetics hair, perfume, nail polish etc. We walked in with boots, spurs, cow crap, and dirt all over us and you should have seen the looks!! It was hysterical!! Thought a couple of the spackle faced sales clerks were actually going to pass out!!


Be who you need to be
Not what others think
Say what you have to say
Not what you ought to say
Bruised shins still rock a sundress


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One time I was waiting for carry out on a day that I was working on a septic system. 

I finally explained to the lady who kept giving me the stink eye that I don’t always dress like that.  She was relieved. 

Yeah, sometimes I don’t wear muddy boots.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

In the small town where I grew up, if a woman came into the cafe dressed up (something other than jeans and boots) first question was who's funeral is it?

Grew up on a working ranch and now have my own. So being covered in sweat, dirt or other interesting smelly things was just life. We had an outside shower off the barn for really messy days. Looking forward to retirement so I don't have to worry much about what I wear. Prefer comfort over style anyday.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I have always been outdoors kind of person. I am not much on dresses at all. When my uncle whom I loved like a brother was dying, he made me promise to wear a dress to his funeral. His thought were I would be so stressed wearing it I would not be so upset by being there. When the day came and the family was getting ready I put on the dress and makeup and did my hair and came out of the bathroom, my sons stared at me .They had never seen me in makeup or a dress or nylons or any of it. My youngest son looked at me and said trick or treat mommy. my oldest son was instant mad and wanted to know why I could not look like that all the time.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One time I was waiting for carry out on a day that I was working on a septic system.
> 
> I finally explained to the lady who kept giving me the stink eye that I don’t always dress like that.  She was relieved.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Biggest issue im having lately is due to having to wash my hair every day it's really dry and frizzy. My hair is long and I keep it up but it still gets too dirty and sweaty to go a day without washing. I condition daily too but still dry. Have heard that olive oil and coconut oil are good but there's something about putting oil of any kind on my hair that just seems wierd.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I learned early that women in "male" jobs/trades/whatever have to let most of the negative stuff slide off your back or you will be just miserable. You also tend to have to work twice as hard and be twice as good to be taken somewhat seriously. I guess you realize you're accepted when guys stop saying thing like, "Oh, sorry, forgot you were here" when they cuss or tell dirty jokes, at least in my mind. 4 years in the Marine Corps and then being a welder for a short time afterward taught me whatever I hadn't learned from growing up a country hillbilly tomboy. 

I hate dressing up or putting on makeup, always have, I think it's because I feel like I'm wearing a Halloween costume or something, doesn't feel natural. I do try to be "presentable" when I'm out in public, brushed hair, clean nails and whatnot, though.

I think age also helps you realize, it really doesn't matter. No one cares as much as you think they do.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Hydrogen Peroxide will dissolve blood. Mostly though I try to have separate work clothes.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to a outdoor music festival a few weeks ago
Met a life long friend there haven't seen in about eight years
We had a blast
Sundress buffet
I talked to a woman a few times that day
Was going to get her number at the beer garden
Tall sundress no makeup
Decided not to since just ended crazy woman in January
Now kicking myself


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm getting the feeling from some of these responses that this has been interpreted a bit wrong. I'm not putting this out there from any ones perspective but my own. I don't give a rip what anyone thinks about my man hands or raggedy ass hairdo or what ever. It is MY preference to try and maintain some femininity even in the midst of what I do. Altho...my 10 year son does mention from time to time that my hands feel like sandpaper when he asks me to rub his back...and his opinion is about the only one that matters.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I'm getting the feeling from some of these responses that this has been interpreted a bit wrong. I'm not putting this out there from any ones perspective but my own. I don't give a rip what anyone thinks about my man hands or raggedy ass hairdo or what ever. It is MY preference to try and maintain some femininity even in the midst of what I do. Altho...my 10 year son does mention from time to time that my hands feel like sandpaper when he asks me to rub his back...and his opinion is about the only one that matters.


Femininity is good
Hair sticking out no big deal
Natural good
Fake bad
Feet on the dash of old four wheel drive truck down forest road with a cold one
Steaks on a grill outdoors barefoot
Dealbreaker?
Ugly inside


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

elevenpoint said:


> I went to a outdoor music festival a few weeks ago
> Met a life long friend there haven't seen in about eight years
> We had a blast
> Sundress buffet
> ...


All I know is life is short so strike while the irons hot. If you don't take the chance you'll never know. You might regret it, but at least you'll know.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Back several years I was at my farm stand having just dropped off more produce. An old timer from over the state line was there and stepped over.

"I see you hire women".
"Yes sir, I do."
"I do too."
"Yup. Prefer to. They ain't got to prove anything, like us azzholes do." 
He grinned, we shook hands for the last time. He was 92.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> All I know is life is short so strike while the irons hot. If you don't take the chance you'll never know. You might regret it, but at least you'll know.


Should have
She lives close to me
We'll see each other eventually


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Surely is nice to know that real women are still out there. Makes me feel proud, wish I wasn't so danged old, well I ain't, just a knee is. Sum beech. Just so you gals know, not all young men are fat slobs either. I know a bunch of hard working young folks, they know which restroom to use too.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I'm getting the feeling from some of these responses that this has been interpreted a bit wrong. I'm not putting this out there from any ones perspective but my own. I don't give a rip what anyone thinks about my man hands or raggedy ass hairdo or what ever. It is MY preference to try and maintain some femininity even in the midst of what I do. Altho...my 10 year son does mention from time to time that my hands feel like sandpaper when he asks me to rub his back...and his opinion is about the only one that matters.


You girls need to do what works for you
A man wants to see you content
You go girl type of thing
Any man threatened by your thing is insecure
There is no reason for heels in the chicken coop
Well maybe
We'll work that out


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Another tip for getting the crud out of your hand crevices and nails is kneading bread.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't wear makeup either and my beat up shins look horrible in a sundress


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Aw shucks. Now I bet somebody will start gushing over you, telling you that your natural look is whatever. 

Dude, even when I'm using post hole diggers, my nails are immaculate. Especially the 16d hot dip galvanized ones.


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Biggest issue im having lately is due to having to wash my hair every day it's really dry and frizzy. My hair is long and I keep it up but it still gets too dirty and sweaty to go a day without washing. I condition daily too but still dry. Have heard that olive oil and coconut oil are good but there's something about putting oil of any kind on my hair that just seems wierd.


So. In response to this thread - I am a tomboy who grew up and became a professional. My life is split between a professional world and the homestead. In the professional world, I wear skirts and dresses, but I have done my own thing. So I stopped wearing makeup when I was about 30. I also love longer colorful skirts and largely ignore fashion trends - I have worn them when they were “in” and out of style and back “in” again. I buy things I like and then wear them for YEARS.

My hair is long. Sometimes VERY long. I have made 3 donations of 11-12 inches of hair to Locks of Love. So often my hair is below my waist.

For some years now I have not used commercial shampoos, which are detergent based. I either use Dr. Bronner’s liquid Castile soap or my own homemade soap. I rinse my hair with water. Then I rinse with a bit of vinegar in water. Then I do a final rinse with water. The vinegar is to remove any residual soap.

And for you, AzSongbird: For a moisturizer I use coconut oil. I use this on my skin. I like to put it on after a shower. Then I run my fingers through my damp hair ends. This adds just a touch of oil to my hair -not enough to be oily, just enough to make it silky. This keeps it from being fly-away and staticky.

Anyhow, it is OK to be yourself. I have marched to my own drummer in a profession once all-male. I have calloused hands. I have gone to work with bruises and even broken bones (yeah, I am getting too old to break colts). Often, when I shake hands with a male colleague, I notice his soft, weak hands. I am not “typical” and I don’t try to be conformist. Nonetheless I think I can safely say that I have earned the respect of my colleagues and of the people in my community. It is OK to be yourself - who else would you be?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only farm girl who likes to get dirty. I almost always have dirt under my nails and hay in my hair


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body,
but rather to skid in broadside, totally worn out and proclaiming,
Wow, what a ride!!"

That's on a plaque on my wall in my kitchen.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I don't wear makeup either and my beat up shins look horrible in a sundress


Let's see you prove it about the sundress Rad. I'm sure it's not near as bad as you think!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Myrth said:


> So. In response to this thread - I am a tomboy who grew up and became a professional. My life is split between a professional world and the homestead. In the professional world, I wear skirts and dresses, but I have done my own thing. So I stopped wearing makeup when I was about 30. I also love longer colorful skirts and largely ignore fashion trends - I have worn them when they were “in” and out of style and back “in” again. I buy things I like and then wear them for YEARS.
> 
> My hair is long. Sometimes VERY long. I have made 3 donations of 11-12 inches of hair to Locks of Love. So often my hair is below my waist.
> 
> ...


Word up, Myrth! Thank you for donating your hair. Ive done it a few times too and will continue. Im going to try the coconut oil in my hair. I use it and avocado oil on my skin after a shower now so will follow your lead. Thanks!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I like to wear make up in just don't don't often. My husband prefers the natural look and it's so much easier. Also I'm blessed with some great genes and the women in my family tend to age slowly. People are usually shocked when I tell them our third oldest just graduated high school! 3 down 2 to go! I've never been one to do my hair just leave it long and straight or in a ponytail or bandana.

Jeans and t-shirts are my daily uniform. I love skirts and dresses but when I wear them I feel so wierd and uncomfortable. If I have to wear shoes it's sneakers. Otherwise barefoot or flip flops.

I used to be a girly girl once upon a time. But once you're married for awhile and raised some kids I think it just loses it's priority.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Word up, Myrth! Thank you for donating your hair. Ive done it a few times too and will continue. Im going to try the coconut oil in my hair. I use it and avocado oil on my skin after a shower now so will follow your lead. Thanks!


I use avacado oil for my face! I haven't used soap in ages. I do the oil cleansing method daily and an Epsom salt scrub weekly. Once in awhile I use a charcoal mask or coffee scrub. The texture of my skin has improved so much since I stopped using store bought soaps and moisturizer


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

dmm1976 said:


> I use avacado oil for my face! I haven't used soap in ages. I do the oil cleansing method daily and an Epsom salt scrub weekly. Once in awhile I use a charcoal mask or coffee scrub. The texture of my skin has improved so much since I stopped using store bought soaps and moisturizer


That's awesome! I use jojoba oil for pre-cleansing and evening primrose oil for moisturizing. Brown sugar and coffee with jojoba oil for a scrub a couple times of week. My daughter got me a clairisonic for my b day and I love it! Once a week in use a mild cleanser but usually just wate and it's made a huge difference in the texture and softness of my skin. The avo oil was somewhat of an accident. I use it in cooking I had run out of coconut oil for skin so I went to my pantry and grabbed the avo. Love it!! Not too oily, absorbs well, and if you add a few drops of clary sage and ylang ylang essential oil I can't even smell the oil itself.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

After developing allergies to store bought soap I began using lye soap. Then my hands started getting softer and I was losing my callouses. I need my callouses so I guess I will just have to work harder.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

dmm1976 said:


> I use avacado oil for my face! I haven't used soap in ages. I do the oil cleansing method daily and an Epsom salt scrub weekly. Once in awhile I use a charcoal mask or coffee scrub. The texture of my skin has improved so much since I stopped using store bought soaps and moisturizer


Similar story here. I use sesame oil in the fall/winter and almond oil in the spring/summer - though less in the summer. Soap makes my face feel terrible.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's awesome! I use jojoba oil for pre-cleansing and evening primrose oil for moisturizing. Brown sugar and coffee with jojoba oil for a scrub a couple times of week. My daughter got me a clairisonic for my b day and I love it! Once a week in use a mild cleanser but usually just wate and it's made a huge difference in the texture and softness of my skin. The avo oil was somewhat of an accident. I use it in cooking I had run out of coconut oil for skin so I went to my pantry and grabbed the avo. Love it!! Not too oily, absorbs well, and if you add a few drops of clary sage and ylang ylang essential oil I can't even smell the oil itself.


I use them both in my son's food. He is on a blenderized diet. So I feel so frugal being able to use them for beauty things too!


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Similar story here. I use sesame oil in the fall/winter and almond oil in the spring/summer - though less in the summer. Soap makes my face feel terrible.


Store bought soaps are typically detergent bars. If it is actually “soap” often the natural glycerin has been removed. This is why I love homemade soap -the natural fats and glycerin are so nice for the skin.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> After developing allergies to store bought soap I began using lye soap. Then my hands started getting softer and I was losing my callouses. I need my callouses so I guess I will just have to work harder.


Instead of working harder why not just give up soap? I'm not sayin' entirely. Use it before the winter holiday season, should hold til Easter. Then hit it again around the 4th of July. If you are goin' to barn dances just use bacon grease and sand.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

krackin said:


> Instead of working harder why not just give up soap? I'm not sayin' entirely. Use it before the winter holiday season, should hold til Easter. Then hit it again around the 4th of July. If you are goin' to barn dances just use bacon grease and sand.


Ewwww!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> After developing allergies to store bought soap I began using lye soap. Then my hands started getting softer and I was losing my callouses. I need my callouses so I guess I will just have to work harder.


Have you tried Castille soap? I've heard lye soap is fairly harsh too. No personal experience tho...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

krackin said:


> Instead of working harder why not just give up soap? I'm not sayin' entirely. Use it before the winter holiday season, should hold til Easter. Then hit it again around the 4th of July. If you are goin' to barn dances just use bacon grease and sand.


No, cant use bacon. It's too valuable. Bacon is duct tape for the kitchen. It always works.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Have you tried Castille soap? I've heard lye soap is fairly harsh too. No personal experience tho...


Actually no. Not that I know of. But the lye soap is really gentle. I always heard it was harsh too but it's not.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Fatty belly bacon can replace fly tape. Just hang it on a hot day and flies slide off into your bowl underneath, they won't damage the strip so use it as needed with the chicken eggs that were bowl fly produced.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Actually no. Not that I know of. But the lye soap is really gentle. I always heard it was harsh too but it's not.


Do you make it or buy it somewhere? I'd love to see what it's all about.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

http://simplelifemom.com/2015/09/20/7-easy-steps-to-homemade-lye-soap-for-beginners/

Here ya go - homemade lye soap. You can buy lye soap at Walmart in the cleaning area. Lye used to be made from fire ash. I think this article mentions that. I use lye soap for poison ivy. My go to face soap is a goats milk soap I get from my local farmers market.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> http://simplelifemom.com/2015/09/20/7-easy-steps-to-homemade-lye-soap-for-beginners/
> 
> Here ya go - homemade lye soap. You can buy lye soap at Walmart in the cleaning area. Lye used to be made from fire ash. I think this article mentions that. I use lye soap for poison ivy. My go to face soap is a goats milk soap I get from my local farmers market.


Have you made this before?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

No, sorry can't help you there. I thought the directions and write up were pretty good, that's why I chose to post that one.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Have you made this before?





AZSongBird1973 said:


> Have you made this before?


When I grew up on the farm we made lye soap when we butchered the pigs. Using pig fat and lye. Cooked it in a big kettle outside. After cooking cut up for soap use. We used it for washing everything including clothes in the old washing machine. The lye in the soap is a bit strong so not to get it in your eyes. It was good to take a bath in because it was good for tick bits and also kill any bugs on you including ticks. Did a good job washing the dirty clothing also.
I do prefer Dial or any other good face soap. Much easier on the skin. I do use a good coconut oil on skin after bath. Works for me. I would never use lye soap on my skin again now that good soap is available. Yes you can buy lye soap for washing clothing. I would not use lye soap for the skin now a days.

Best,
Farmer Gerold.


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

“Lye soap” is just soap. All true soap is lye soap. The chemical reaction between lye and fat is what makes soap. That chemical reaction is called saponification.

Much of what you buy at the store is not true soap. Most of what you see in the store is a detergent bar made from petroleum products. Yes, allergies are more likely with detergent bars.

Lye soap can be mild or harsh, depending on the balance of fat to lye. A super-fatted soap will be a moisturizing soap. A lye-heavy soap will be harsh.

When I make soap, I like to have a bit of extra fat in the blend so that it comes out as a moisturizer type soap. This makes it great for the skin and hair.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Do you make it or buy it somewhere? I'd love to see what it's all about.


I buy it at the lumberyard or Atwoods. Its called Grandma's Lye Soap.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Do you make it or buy it somewhere? I'd love to see what it's all about.


Here ya go in case its not local. 

https://www.grandmaslyesoap.com/


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Myrth said:


> “Lye soap” is just soap. All true soap is lye soap. The chemical reaction between lye and fat is what makes soap. That chemical reaction is called saponification.
> 
> Much of what you buy at the store is not true soap. Most of what you see in the store is a detergent bar made from petroleum products. Yes, allergies are more likely with detergent bars.
> 
> ...


I guess the one I use is heavy on the fat because my wife swears by it now. It also helps with her psoriasis.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> No, sorry can't help you there. I thought the directions and write up were pretty good, that's why I chose to post that one.


Sounds doable enough...may give it a try!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Here ya go in case its not local.
> 
> https://www.grandmaslyesoap.com/


Thanks buddy!


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Gerold mentioning lye soap and ticks got me to thinking. Just cuz a feller yanks his pants down there ain't a need to wang him up side the head with a shovel even if it is in the farm supply store. I was just picking off a dog tick. Maybe I'll start making soap too.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

I grew up with 3 sisters, all got into the girly girl thing. Now that I'm older, just can't stand it. I can't believe the amount of time I wasted from my teens til around 40 putting that crap on my face. It was ingrained that is what a female does. I literally wouldn't leave the house without my 'face' on. Wth was I trying to hide from, anyways? I have one concession, it's liptstick, I literally can't go without it. I think it's more the moisturizing feeling. But I feel just wearing that is enough on any occasion now days. On really dress up occasions I might wear plain face powder to cut shiny, and maybe fill in my eyebrows a bit, as they've thinned as I've gotten older. That's it, me, done up. I see some women that look like they have an inch coating of crap on their face and I feel sorry for them.

I own one dress, an easy slip on, wear it maybe once every two years. Feels weird. And shoes, argh!! Who the hell invented heels? Last time I wore some was at my daughters wedding a few years back, I took some flats to wear other than when I wore the heels just down the isle, I felt like a huge fake. Pass, give me flat shoes or put me in a box, thank you. 

Will look into the soaps mentioned, the store bought ones are way too drying. 

As for men's work, I try, but my hubby insists I'm too dainty. (*sticks out tongue at him*) Yet, I was the one under the hood of his truck recharging his A/C yesterday morning while he beamed away in awe. Can't wait to get out to our land and really get my hands dirty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I looked at my 63 year old freckles in the mirror this morning and thought, “Magnificent!”


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I looked at my 63 year old freckles in the mirror this morning and thought, “Magnificent!”


Good for you Alice...angel kisses!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Have you tried Castille soap? I've heard lye soap is fairly harsh too. No personal experience tho...



Lye soap is the way to go. That’s all I use and hubby too. I make it so add whatever oils make me happy. As for tips for girls who work hard.....just do what you like and apologize to no one.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

elevenpoint said:


> Should have
> She lives close to me
> We'll see each other eventually


 That’s a pee poor outlook.
Good women seldom want a indecisive or gutless man.
Seldom is the idea of casually drifting together going to excite her.
Everything has a rythem
With romance love at first sight is the gold standard.
Miss that and you might be able to come back immediately and say. “ I just couldn’t let this chance get away”
Next time you are old news.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> That’s a pee poor outlook.
> Good women seldom want a indecisive or gutless man.
> Seldom is the idea of casually drifting together going to excite her.
> Everything has a rythem
> ...


Not at all
Not interested in a woman without 120 day period to observe for mental disorders pill popping etc
I dont exist to make a woman's life exciting with the swept off her feet fairy tale dream
It's all about the chase anyway


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have never been hamstrung by the definition of man's work, woman's work, man's world, woman's world and see nothing wrong with being girly today and not so much or not at all the next. But I don't apologize either for enjoying a lot of things that seem to be sneered at or dismissed as unnecessary that women tend to like to do. Know several men (friends and family) who had to be dragged to a manicure/pedicure (finally could not turn down a gift certificate) but now include that in their own pampering. Some of those horny feet were not only sad looking but painful. 

One of the nicest compliments I ever received was being told that I looked really beautiful in the early morning light and rising steam as we were shoveling manure.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't tell a lie I do like to dress. I dressed up today. tomorrow i'll probably run over to the hardware with rubber boots on. I wear make up . not really thick that you got to put it on with a trowel. i never go out even in the yard without lipstick and a little makeup . course I wear rubber boots and mens shirts out working.i only wear natural nail polish on my fingernails. all colors on my toenails. I guess I just do whatever I feel like. ~Georgia


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

emdeengee said:


> I have never been hamstrung by the definition of man's work, woman's work, man's world, woman's world and see nothing wrong with being girly today and not so much or not at all the next. But I don't apologize either for enjoying a lot of things that seem to be sneered at or dismissed as unnecessary that women tend to like to do. Know several men (friends and family) who had to be dragged to a manicure/pedicure (finally could not turn down a gift certificate) but now include that in their own pampering. Some of those horny feet were not only sad looking but painful.
> 
> One of the nicest compliments I ever received was being told that I looked really beautiful in the early morning light and rising steam as we were shoveling manure.


BOOM!! Exactly!! Well put my friend! I believe in balance in all things. I will weld, run my loader, pull the tranny out of my truck, muck stalls, pour concrete and whatever the hell else I feel like doing ALL while wearing my pink steel toed work boots and lavender overalls, thank you very much!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> I can't tell a lie I do like to dress. I dressed up today. tomorrow i'll probably run over to the hardware with rubber boots on. I wear make up . not really thick that you got to put it on with a trowel. i never go out even in the yard without lipstick and a little makeup . course I wear rubber boots and mens shirts out working.i only wear natural nail polish on my fingernails. all colors on my toenails. I guess I just do whatever I feel like. ~Georgia


And that's just how it should be Miss Georgia! P.s. glad you're feeling better!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Men do like girly stuff as well. The day I cut my waist long hair not only did my hairdresser refuse to do it at first but my husband and every man I worked with or knew could not hide their upset. Ya. You try getting the bugs out when it comes out of your motorcycle helmet.

My husband understands the fact that women are different thanks to me and forty years of me setting the example. He bought pink hip waders for his number one. They could not get a pink helicopter helmet so the guys just painted parts of it. She is an exceptional young woman.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

elevenpoint said:


> Not at all
> Not interested in a woman without 120 day period to observe for mental disorders pill popping etc
> I dont exist to make a woman's life exciting with the swept off her feet fairy tale dream
> It's all about the chase anyway


Lol if you don’t get the first day you sure won’t get 120 of them. 
By the way for the most part what women find romantic is men displaying strong traits of masculinity.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol if you don’t get the first day you sure won’t get 120 of them.
> By the way for the most part what women find romantic is men displaying strong traits of masculinity.


I'll do it all
Open doors pull out chairs
Cook and bake anything
Fix their house and car
Disrepect me and I'm gone


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> BOOM!! Exactly!! Well put my friend! I believe in balance in all things. I will weld, run my loader, pull the tranny out of my truck, muck stalls, pour concrete and whatever the hell else I feel like doing ALL while wearing my pink steel toed work boots and lavender overalls, thank you very much!


Just do that
That's what a man respects unless he is a wuss


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

elevenpoint said:


> Disrepect me and I'm gone


Your time here must have been blessed.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Your time here must have been blessed.


Still is
She gets all
I won't get nothing in return


----------



## Myrth (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember now why I stopped coming to this site: Folks hi-jacking threads to have their little unrelated p*$$ing wars. I see it still goes on. Oh well.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol well the subject IS still Girls !


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Myrth said:


> I remember now why I stopped coming to this site: Folks hi-jacking threads to have their little unrelated p*$$ing wars. I see it still goes on. Oh well.


Huh? This is the snarkiest post in the whole thread - in my opinion, bless your heart.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

So anyways, just wanted to shout out a big thank you to Myrth. Been using coconut oil on my hair ever since you suggested it and I'm happy to report that my hair feels amazing!! My lil Boston terrier puppy, who happens to love the taste of coconut oil, is quite happy too...she has decided that chewing on my braid at night while I'm trying to sleep is also amazing!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

elevenpoint said:


> Not at all
> Not interested in a woman without 120 day period to observe for mental disorders pill popping etc
> *I dont exist to make a woman's life exciting with the swept off her feet fairy tale dream*
> It's all about the chase anyway


Neither do I, it just seems to be what happens.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Neither do I, it just seems to be what happens.


Maybe it can
I doubt later in life that is a belief held by many
Since all women are different
Anything's possible


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> By the way for the most part what women find romantic is men displaying strong traits of masculinity.


Hence the phrase "hold my beer and watch this!".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Hence the phrase "hold my beer and watch this!".


That always thins the herd pretty quick.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

elevenpoint said:


> Maybe it can
> I doubt later in life that is a belief held by many
> Since all women are different
> Anything's possible


 Sorry it took me so long to respond I was thrashing about the floor in busting laughter !
I have found the older I’ve become the better I am at pleasing women. As a young man I’m not sure I ever actually thoroughly pleased any woman. 
Now in my older years I have found that I can please entire rooms full of women at a time sometimes by simply walking out of it ....


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

https://soapinessence.com

I bought a bar of the bergamot, tea tree, something or the other soap at Ace hardware (of all places) a couple days ago. This is the first time I've ever used any kind of homemade soap and I LOVE it! It smells amazing and the scent lasts longer than I thought. It is very moisturizing. It foams up and cleans well like I expect soap would. I have since looked in the vendor area here and see there are several soap makers. Might try them out too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol and this site spoils another one. !


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol and this site spoils another one. !


Huh? Don't understand...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol We bring perfectly respectable young ladies in here introduce them to the joys of homemade soap, fresh tomatoes and raising chickens and soon we have ya and you never saw it coming...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol We bring perfectly respectable young ladies in here introduce them to the joys of homemade soap, fresh tomatoes and raising chickens and soon we have ya and you never saw it coming...


Ok..I get it now. Thought I had broken another rule by posting that link. Fresh veggies and chickens I have plenty of experience with but the homemade soap not so much! So yes, I have that and a lot of other things to thank HT for!


----------

